# I live in the most exciting of places



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Naked man on the bridge one day and yesterday

The police station was attacked with a huge crowd of men, carrying firearms, sticks etc, all the shops around me had to close up, shots were fired.. and of the usual throwing of stones


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. Its so quiet here, Birds singing, dogs barking, the odd cat fight. Come over...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats just like it is in sherouk....not much happening.


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you thought about moving to a more peaceful place or is it not a possibility?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not possible... I live on the job so to speak


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Wow. Its so quiet here, Birds singing, dogs barking, the odd cat fight. Come over...




I must come and visit, been so long x


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not possible... I live on the job so to speak


Oof! My sincerest sympathies! 

All remains peaceful down here in the Maadi Bubble...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually quite like where I live.. although if I had a choice it would be Zamalek or Maadi.
What I like about my place is that the scene outside my window is never still, always changing.
Free street theatre and there is not much free in this town


----------

